

Facebook IPO Livestream - benjlang
http://www.livestream.com/nasdaq

======
akavi
Does livestreaming a financial transaction strike anyone else as strange?

~~~
pan69
Just stay focused and keep shipping!

------
ciupicri
Facebook IPO - NASDAQ Opening Ceremony -
[http://www.livestream.com/nasdaq/video?clipId=pla_80cca9bb-4...](http://www.livestream.com/nasdaq/video?clipId=pla_80cca9bb-4637-4286-b343-42552074576b)

------
swapsmagic
is it right that they are opening at 11 et?

